# Sex yeah!!



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

First one up is the Tomato

https://www.maxim.com/rides/people-...6NpT46e1OUFWwmQRQ-dmHtlYgF35T4F5eD-KWSkwkWBiM


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It will definitely be the new Mile High Club.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> First one up is the Tomato
> 
> https://www.maxim.com/rides/people-...6NpT46e1OUFWwmQRQ-dmHtlYgF35T4F5eD-KWSkwkWBiM


It took a friggin' scientist to come up with that? who didn't know idiots would copulate in driverless cars?... Heck they do it in cars WITH a driver...
just lookin'...


----------



## Disgruntled Noob (Nov 15, 2017)

With no supervision the cars will be destroyed in no time. The maintenance fees alone will destroy these companies. Having drivers use their own cars is the only way they have a chance at being profitable.


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

Will be awesome... instead of puke, the UBERs of the future with be skeeted up with the sticky stuff. Who will PAX blame then as they take pics of loads and condoms splattered and strewn about their JohnnyCab.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Passengers get to play the "_saliva or semen?_" game!

_Porque no los dos_?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

I don't see how supposedly practical business people who envision self-driving vehicles can overlook the problem of what passengers will _definitely_, _certainly_, _absolutely_ do in the cars if there's no one there to tell them _hell no_. They are going to leave messes, and they are going to have cars arrive to pick them up with messes in them. The only possible way of heading off this problem is going to be cost-prohibitive and impractical: extremely close surveillance of passengers with severe financial penalties to those to make messes. Good luck enforcing that and having repeat customers.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I don't see how supposedly practical business people who envision self-driving vehicles can overlook the problem of what passengers will _definitely_, _certainly_, _absolutely_ do in the cars if there's no one there to tell them _hell no_. They are going to leave messes, and they are going to have cars arrive to pick them up with messes in them. The only possible way of heading off this problem is going to be cost-prohibitive and impractical: extremely close surveillance of passengers with severe financial penalties to those to make messes. Good luck enforcing that and having repeat customers.


These "practical businesspeople"
You speak of are totally out of touch with reality


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> First one up is the Tomato
> 
> https://www.maxim.com/rides/people-...6NpT46e1OUFWwmQRQ-dmHtlYgF35T4F5eD-KWSkwkWBiM


So we should expect little Tomatoes running around Phoenix??!!


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I see black light as the newest smartphone feature. Who will bring it first, Android or Apple?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

What about the slop left behind for the next passenger? Who is gonna clean it up?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> What about the slop left behind for the next passenger? Who is gonna clean it up?


Excellent point! I imagine these cars will have video surveillance, but hell, an actual driver does not stop passengers from trashing your car, so why would a camera. Imagine ordering an Auto-car, and when it arrives it's full of puke, or has had puke in it recently. Um, no. not for me.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Disgruntled Noob said:


> With no supervision the cars will be destroyed in no time. The maintenance fees alone will destroy these companies. Having drivers use their own cars is the only way they have a chance at being profitable.


Very true. And the big thing nobody has mentioned is the capital cost of purchasing a fleet of vehicles to replace the current fleet of driver owned vehicles. That would be enormous!

The only way I see this working out is if they franchise out purchase and ownership of the SDCs. If they go this route, they will STILL have to pay out a substantial percentage of passenger revenue generated to the vehicle owners who would be responsible for fueling, cleaning, and mechanically maintaining these vehicles. I don't see that happening. They are probably better off keeping the current business model and paying drivers to drive.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

I can imagine the personality that would take a tinkle, complain to Uber about the smell just to get a free ride.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Flat seats and the equivalent of windshield wipers. Couple that with a sliding floor to allow the garbage to fall to a pit and you're good to go. A little lysol sprayed from the ceiling to finish it off and problem solved.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

hrswartz said:


> It took a friggin' scientist to come up with that? who didn't know idiots would copulate in driverless cars?... Heck they do it in cars WITH a driver...
> just lookin'...


I would imagine the best thing about being a scientist is that literally anything that you say can be preceded with the words "Scientist says...." when it is reported. It sometimes makes me wish that I had gone that route. "Engineer says...." just doesn't have the same ring of authority to it.


----------



## Diss&Datt (Apr 6, 2019)

many drivers have dashcam......why wont SDC have an interior monitor?
cover the monitor and the vehicle stops.30 seconds later Police are alerted and given SDC location.

request a SDC only through the app that has all the rider's info and credit card. no street hails.
damage the car and see the charge on your credit card within the hour.

Why wont an SDC have a "Sentry mode" like the Tesla that caught a woman keying it? answer the SDC will monitor all activity

screw around in the SDC, get a CC charge and lose the privilege. Fun Fun Fun!!!

https://bgr.com/2019/04/01/sentry-mode-tesla-video-records-woman-keying-car/

https://www.ubergizmo.com/2019/04/teslas-sentry-mode-records-woman-keying-a-model-3/


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/b6xz2s


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Diss&Datt said:


> many drivers have dashcam......why wont SDC have an interior monitor?
> cover the monitor and the vehicle stops.30 seconds later Police are alerted and given SDC location.
> 
> request a SDC only through the app that has all the rider's info and credit card. no street hails.
> ...


Welcome to another new member.


----------



## Diss&Datt (Apr 6, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Welcome to another new member. :wink:


Care to reply to the post:
Many of u looters expect companies to place expensive equipment on public roads without benefit of existing proven security technology
What say YOU @goneubering ........

A. many drivers have dashcam......why wont SDC have an interior monitor?
cover the monitor and the vehicle stops.30 seconds later Police are alerted and given SDC location.

B. request a SDC only through the app that has all the rider's info and credit card. no street hails.
damage the car and see the charge on your credit card within the hour.

C. Why wont an SDC have a "Sentry mode" like the Tesla that caught a woman keying it? answer the SDC will monitor all activity. You'll be hunted down & arrested just like the woman who keyed the Tesla

screw around in the SDC, get a CC charge and lose the privilege. Fun Fun Fun!!!

https://bgr.com/2019/04/01/sentry-mode-tesla-video-records-woman-keying-car/

https://www.ubergizmo.com/2019/04/teslas-sentry-mode-records-woman-keying-a-model-3/


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

no way in hell will we have fully autonomous vehicles widespread on the road by 2025. we definitely won't have Uber and Lyft picking people up. 10 years at a minimum, and that's straight from the horse's mouth.

*what will Uber and Lyft need?*
- an entire fleet comparable to the hundreds of thousands of drivers currently available.
- facilities and personnel capable of maintaining, repairing, upgrading, replacing an autonomous fleet
- maintenance/recovery teams on standby for traffic incidents and road failures
*
what will this cost?*
- a hell of a lot more than the $1 billion/year U/L currently lose. right now drivers assume the cost. imagine what rates will look like once U/L have to assume the cost.
- permits and safety maintenance in compliance with future regulations

*what does this all mean?*
- neither Uber, Lyft, media outlets, or investors have asked the appropriate questions.
- expectations for an autonomous fleet are unreasonable at present.


----------



## Diss&Datt (Apr 6, 2019)

JaredJ said:


> no way in hell will we have fully autonomous vehicles widespread on the road by 2025. we definitely won't have Uber and Lyft picking people up. 10 years at a minimum, and that's straight from the horse's mouth.
> 
> *what will Uber and Lyft need?*
> - an entire fleet comparable to the hundreds of thousands of drivers currently available.
> ...


Uber drivers tend not to be objective when writing about their imminent demise. Understandable and erodes any subject credibility


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Diss&Datt said:


> Uber drivers tend not to be objective when writing about their imminent demise. Understandable and erodes any subject credibility


I welcome autonomous vehicles. I contest there's nothing imminent about it.

Lyft's CEO was quoted by TechCrunch in 2016 that they'd have 75k autonomous vehicles on the road by 2019. At present, estimates from the same CEO claim upward of 10 years before full viability.


----------



## Diss&Datt (Apr 6, 2019)

JaredJ said:


> I welcome autonomous vehicles. I contest there's nothing imminent about it.


........said the uber driver. ???


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Diss&Datt said:


> ........said the uber driver. ???


just because you say something doesn't make it true. if you believe half the charlatans in the valley you'll be in for a rude awakening.

I'm sourcing reputable news sources and executive management of rideshares. those outlooks aren't mine... they're the industry prospectus. if you want to troll you'll need to do better. this subforum is littered with contradictory evidence from TechCrunch, Bloomberg, WSJ, Popular Mechanics, and peer reviewed journals.

if you insist on personal attacks, false analogies, and nonsequitur fallacies, you can advance your manipulative "new member" comments elsewhere.


----------



## Diss&Datt (Apr 6, 2019)

JaredJ said:


> just because you say something doesn't make it true. if you believe half the charlatans in the valley you'll be in for a rude awakening.
> 
> I'm sourcing reputable news sources and executive management of rideshares. those outlooks aren't mine... they're the industry prospectus. if you want to troll you'll need to do better. this subforum is littered with contradictory evidence from TechCrunch, Bloomberg, WSJ, Popular Mechanics, and peer reviewed journals.
> 
> if you insist on personal attacks, false analogies, and nonsequitur fallacies, you can advance your manipulative "new member" comments elsewhere.


Here ya go Mr @JaredJ

https://www.popsci.com/self-driving-cars-cities-usa
https://qz.com/1178706/the-worlds-l...the-perfect-place-to-test-self-driving-taxis/





https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/tech/Dr...ice-Begins-Friday-in-Arlington-498009221.html
https://wtop.com/dc-transit/2019/03/self-driving-shuttles-coming-to-northern-virginia/
https://mashable.com/article/ford-autonomous-vehicles-factory-argoai/
https://www.engadget.com/2019/04/03/vw-tests-self-driving-cars-in-hamburg/


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Diss&Datt said:


> Care to reply to the post:
> Many of u looters expect companies to place expensive equipment on public roads without benefit of existing proven security technology
> What say YOU @goneubering ........
> 
> ...


I say "new" members have all the fun.


----------

